# My Stack?



## shetterb (Jun 29, 2017)

So im new to supplements but did a little bit of research to create my own supp mixes - Please provide feedback as Im not sure that I need all of this or if i may be missing something.


MorningL-Arganine AAKG3 gramsL-Glutamine5 gramsProtein24 gramsPre-WorkoutCreatine5 gramsL-Arganine AAKG3 gramsL-Citrulline6 gramsProtein24 gramsBeta Alanine4 gramsL-Tyrosine3 gramsTrans Resverotrol2 gramsIntra-WorkoutBCAA5 gramsProtein24 gramsPost-WorkoutCreatine5 gramsBCAA5 gramsProtein24 gramsL-Glutamine5 gramsBedZMA3 CapsulesProtein24 gramsL-Arganine AAKG3 grams


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 29, 2017)

my sack prefers to be washed once a week


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jun 29, 2017)

Protein. That's all you really need, and whole food of coarse.

Creatine can be added if you like. If your eating plenty of red meat, don't worry about it.

Beta-Alanine has its place too. Some will say otherwise. But its not needed.

The BCAA's are junk. Your just throwing your money away. Stop those all together.

The rest, I don't know what your taking it for. You can stop all that too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2017)

No human needs that much supplements no matter their goals imo

I can tell you off the top of my head glutamine and bcaa is totally useless. I am highly suspect of zma


----------



## Solomc (Jun 29, 2017)

Key word here is SUPPLEMENTS.  They should only be about 5-10 percent of your total intake.  PROTEIN is the only supplement you should have on that list. 
The rest of your intake should be from REAL food.  Your wasting your money on that shit bro. Hope this helps.  Solo


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 29, 2017)

See above.  Save your money and buy some steak and potatoes.


----------



## PFM (Jun 29, 2017)

I suggest box jumping and brighter shoes.

Look at Barry Bonds and tell me ZMA dint work.

ZMA and a nice shot of Test before bed works wonders.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 29, 2017)

ZIMA  before ZMA


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 30, 2017)

Just buy a preworkout and protein.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm bout that Cell Tech yo!


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 30, 2017)

I like zma before bed and a protein shake after my workout but all that other stuff is to much man.. eat eat eat


----------

